# Rohloff drivetrain



## Salt Lick (Jan 16, 2009)

What's the best chain ring/ rear cog set up for a ridge 29er (with a Rohloff)? I ride east coast rocky/ rooty terrain with lots of climbs.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The lowest approved ratio is the stock 16T cog at the back and a 38T chainring up front. That's what I'd start with. People have gone with smaller rings up front than a 38T and don't seem to be having issues - however, you'll be voiding your warranty on a $1500+ component if you do that so I'd start with the lowest approved ratio and see how it works for you.

safe riding,

Vik
www.thelazyrando.com


----------



## goveryfast (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Salt Lick, where do you ride in the NE? I have/had the same questions since I am setting up my Spot LongBoard with a Rohloff hub. I wasn't too sure if a 29er would be good with a 38tx16t combo or not. How did it work out? What ring did you go with up front(brand)? I have an XT crank with a 104mm BCD since I am waiting for Rohloff and Gates to get it together and provide a belt drive cog for the Rohloff.... 

Later


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 16, 2009)

Thinking about trying a 39 tooth Blackspire.


----------



## goveryfast (Feb 27, 2006)

I looked at those, I went with a Race Face DH 38t ring that is 3mm thick. I tend to bash into logs a lot.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*look at the high and low ratios*

for a 38T ring, and 16T cog, look at the low and high ratios .... it should be all you need, although maybe not low enough if you have steeps and rocks.


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the chart. I assume it si for a 26" wheel?


----------



## richdirector (Apr 25, 2007)

I set up a spreadsheet on google docs

You can look there or download

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=perRA2hIfD5aEr6nDHhtXbw&hl=en_GB


----------



## Ramjet-SS (Dec 7, 2005)

I setup a 38-16 on a Racer-X Ti 29er and it is just fine with me as a cyldesdale climbing some darn steep hills.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*2009 model*

when will Rohloff release the rumored new hub, at 1400 gram 580% range?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TrailNut said:


> when will Rohloff release the rumored new hub, at 1400 gram 580% range?


Not anytime soon...

http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/forums/index.php?topic=1897.0
*
"Hello Justin,

We are indeed working on a newer, lighter version of our ever popular SPEEDHUB 500/14.

It is not possible (as with other bicycle components) to simply replace the material from which the SPEEDHUB is constructed with that of a lighter metal. Instead we must try to reduce the surface area of the entire system and this means completely revising the construction of the hub. This process as I am sure you can understand, is not exactly a light task.

To date, the designs themselves are not satisfactorily completed, for this reason we have no prototypes which we can start testing and therefore will most probably take a good couple of years before we are ready to release something into the open market place.

Again, because we have not yet completed the designs of the newer SPEEDHUB version, I am momentarily not able to say anything more about the construction.

The current version (SPEEDHUB 500/14) weighs approximately 1760g and therefore the weight lies only a few hundred grams over that of a derailleur gear system of the same quality. For this excess weight you receive a product which saves maintenance and repair costs, time by cleaning and adjustment, and by shifting the entire weight of the shifting system to the rear of the bicycle, the total weight of a bicycle will be evened out and centrally balanced (balancing point over the BB).

More information over the current SPEEDHUB can be found on our internet site www.rohloff.de .

Best Wishes from Fuldatal, Germany.

Stewart Stabik,
Technical Support Manager
Rohloff AG, Germany
__o
_`\<,_
(*)/ (*)
-+-+-+-+-+-+-"*


----------



## bstiff (Jul 21, 2004)

Salt Lick said:


> What's the best chain ring/ rear cog set up for a ridge 29er (with a Rohloff)? I ride east coast rocky/ rooty terrain with lots of climbs.


I run 38x16 on my Rohloff hardtail. I tend to ride steep/rooty/rocky trails, and rarely run out of low-end gear.


----------

